

The ISP speed index from Netflix - moonlighter
http://ispspeedindex.netflix.com

======
higherpurpose
I think Netflix has a weird way of measuring bandwidth, unlike say the way
Speedtest.net would do it. I've noticed this before when they compared Google
Fiber to something like Comcast, and Google Fiber won, but was only slightly
better, so I was thinking "that can't be right - Google's fiber is 50x faster.
So why isn't that being shown here?"

I think Netflix just shows what's the "maximum" speed needed to deliver their
service. It doesn't actually measure the speed of that ISP's connection. So
all they care about in their test is whether the ISP meets that ~3 Mbps they
need for a perfect Netflix streaming.

